# New 2009 Fw Floorplan



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope this hasn't been posted yet ( I did a search first!) but there is a new bunkhouse 5er floor plan out now on the Keystone website. It is the Outback Sydney 329FBH. Looks very interesting! I like the all-in-one bathroom with the angled side aisle. The kids' room looks very spacious too. I bet it will be a hit.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks nice! A whole lot of TBD's though. I'll have to keep an eye on it for updated specs. That bathroom is pretty cool. Thanks.

Brad


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That does look interesting. Like the bathroom idea, but I don't see any kind of a dinette.

Jim


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I noted the lack of dining space as well. I am wondering where the designers figured folks would be eating. j


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the layout - its different - maybe they are waiting for someone to click the send your us your ideas button at the bottom for ideas on where to put the dinette!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish they'd build a TT with a queen/king slide. I'd buy that floorplan if it was in a TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> I noted the lack of dining space as well. I am wondering where the designers figured folks would be eating. j


Guess it is for the Outbacker looking to lose a few pounds....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It will most likely have the small tables that go on poles in front of the 'sofa' like the Cougar's.










Steve


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> It will most likely have the small tables that go on poles in front of the 'sofa' like the Cougar's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say i have seen some models similar in other brands that use the small tables....some use two of them and make the ends of the couch has recliners........where you can use two tables or just 1 in the middle.

I personally really liked the idea......I think it is better than a U-Dinette and small Couch............I think the whole thing being a Couch/Sectional and also a dinette is nice as it uses the space better and is more flexible in meeting the different needs/uses that the customers may want.

I personally like this dinette/couch design









I do not care for the Model/Brand or the skylights that come with that Model, but i do like the concept of the whole slide being a couch/Dinette combination.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks very interesting.

The common bathroom could be a killer for us though. DW likes the separate toilet in our current plan. That way she doesn't have to deal with certain undesirable attributes after I am in there first thing in the morning.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

clarkely said:


> It will most likely have the small tables that go on poles in front of the 'sofa' like the Cougar's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say i have seen some models similar in other brands that use the small tables....some use two of them and make the ends of the couch has recliners........where you can use two tables or just 1 in the middle.

I personally really liked the idea......I think it is better than a U-Dinette and small Couch............I think the whole thing being a Couch/Sectional and also a dinette is nice as it uses the space better and is more flexible in meeting the different needs/uses that the customers may want.

I personally like this dinette/couch design









I do not care for the Model/Brand or the skylights that come with that Model, but i do like the concept of the whole slide being a couch/Dinette combination.
[/quote]

WHAT BRAND IS THIS?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> It will most likely have the small tables that go on poles in front of the 'sofa' like the Cougar's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say i have seen some models similar in other brands that use the small tables....some use two of them and make the ends of the couch has recliners........where you can use two tables or just 1 in the middle.

I personally really liked the idea......I think it is better than a U-Dinette and small Couch............I think the whole thing being a Couch/Sectional and also a dinette is nice as it uses the space better and is more flexible in meeting the different needs/uses that the customers may want.

I personally like this dinette/couch design









I do not care for the Model/Brand or the skylights that come with that Model, but i do like the concept of the whole slide being a couch/Dinette combination.
[/quote]

WHAT BRAND IS THIS?
[/quote]

I believe it was Forrest river Wolfpack.....but if i recall when we were looking last summer/Fall, KZ & Gulfstream had some similar dinette/couch layouts.........I saw it in some 5er's and a lot of Toy Hauler Models.............I did see it in one travel trailer...........but i can't remember or find the model............I really like the whole slide being dinette/couch.........we have 6 in our family & Camper.........we usually eat outside............but weather doesn't always permit it..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beaner242 said:


> WHAT BRAND IS THIS?


Forest River - 396WP


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

THANKS. CONSIDERING A TOY HAULER


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Combines aspects of two different Cougar 5'ers that I recall offhand. I like it!

-CC

Edit - I do like the L-shaped sofa and recliner much better in the Cougar though. I have been in that model and it makes for a very nice family gathering area.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Beaner242 said:


> THANKS. CONSIDERING A TOY HAULER


Yeah same here -- of course the sticker shock is a little much -- so i am waiting for a few more of these dealers to go out of buisness around here and i think that will make the others deal better --- (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> THANKS. CONSIDERING A TOY HAULER


Camping shows are the best - after checking out the prices of TT on sale both on the net and private, we got a GREAT deal on our '09 250RS plus was given a honda eu2000i generator free!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> THANKS. CONSIDERING A TOY HAULER


Yeah same here -- of course the sticker shock is a little much -- so i am waiting for a few more of these dealers to go out of buisness around here and i think that will make the others deal better --- (insert evil laugh here)
[/quote]

Something good might just come out of the economic situation eh?


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Our 07 25RSS was a show model that was reduced way down. We had our eye on this model for a year or so, and when I found it on the net (yes while at work) I called the wife and said it is time to buy it. I mean I asked if we could buy it









Dub, OB does offer a king (72x75) in the rear slide of their 09 21/23 and 25ORS.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I noticed the lack of dining space, as well. And no outside kitchen.

And what's with a short queen bed when they have a slideout that appears to have plenty of room for a normal length bed. I have vowed to not buy another trailer where I have to sleep diagonally on the bed so my feet don't hang over the end!

Have trailer designers ever gone camping?

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I noticed the lack of dining space, as well. And no outside kitchen.
> 
> And what's with a short queen bed when they have a slideout that appears to have plenty of room for a normal length bed. I have vowed to not buy another trailer where I have to sleep diagonally on the bed so my feet don't hang over the end!
> 
> ...


Great point, Mike. Looks like they could make the door hinge on the other side and put in a full length queen bed. If they would do that and make the sofa area like the Cougar L-Shaped one and move the entertainment center to the front of the living area instead of the back, they would really have a great plan.

-CC


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I noticed the lack of dining space, as well. And no outside kitchen.
> 
> And what's with a short queen bed when they have a slideout that appears to have plenty of room for a normal length bed. I have vowed to not buy another trailer where *I have to sleep diagonally on the bed so my feet don't hang over the end!*
> 
> ...


That is exactly why we went with the 250RS - all the queen beds we tried in various TT's our feet hung over. I am glad to see that we aren't the only ones!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I have vowed to not buy another trailer where I have to sleep diagonally on the bed so my feet don't hang over the end!
> 
> Have trailer designers ever gone camping?
> 
> Mike


AND ARE ANY OF THEM OVER 6 FOOT Tall???


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> I have vowed to not buy another trailer where I have to sleep diagonally on the bed so my feet don't hang over the end!
> 
> Have trailer designers ever gone camping?
> 
> Mike


AND ARE ANY OF THEM OVER 6 FOOT Tall???
[/quote]

I believe they are all short!!

One of the things that drew me to our 310 was that of all the brands/models with that floor plan.............the outback was the only one that i could lay stretched out on and not have my feet or head hitting at either end............just barely......but i bet our 310 has about 2-3" more room head to foot then the others with that floor plan............

Thank God!!!!...........because i got the bonus of finding this Awesome place!!!!


----------

